# Muggendorf, Naturpark Fränkische Schweiz-Frankenjura bekommt vier Ranger



## Deleted 369460 (5. Juni 2019)

Einen dieser durchaus freundlichen Ranger durfte ich Heute kennenlernen.

Er meinte das der Weg vom H.K zur Oswaldhöhle nicht besonders gut zum Radfahren geeignet sei.

Habe Ihn plappern lassen und immer brav genickt. Danach bin weiter gefahren.

https://www.infranken.de/regional/f...rankenjura-bekommt-vier-ranger;art216,4191407


----------



## OnoSendai (8. Juni 2019)

Klingt nach einem Traumjob. Kohle für Dampfplaudern bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (17. Juni 2019)

Ist Lohnschwätzer eigentlich ein Ausbildungsberuf?


----------



## Martinwurst (17. Juni 2019)

Lol, die sollen jetzt bestimmt die bösen Kajakfahrer kontrollieren. Ist den Kajakanbietern doch ab Muggendorf oder so verboten worden für nen gewissen Zeitraum im Sommer.

Es wird echt alles dafür getan, Leute aus der Natur raus, rein in den SUV zu bringen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Juni 2019)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ist Lohnschwätzer eigentlich ein Ausbildungsberuf?



Ja, sogar mit Hochschulstudium 








						Die Fränkische Schweiz sucht waschechte Ranger
					

Muggendorf - Sie können im Wüstenboden Fährten lesen, filetieren mit einem Handkantenschlag giftige Klapperschlangen, streifen im Geländewagen durch die afrikanische Steppe. So stellt sich der Fernsehkonsument den Alltag eines Rangers vor. Doch was viele nicht wissen: Auch in Deutschland tun...




					www.nordbayern.de


----------



## merkt_p (2. Juli 2019)

Landkreise Bayreuth, Forchheim, Bamberg, Lichtenfels, Kulmbach, Nürnberger Land, Amberg-Sulzbach und Neustadt/Waldnaab...
Ob wir da mal einen zu Gesicht bekommen? Ist dann eher so was wie mit dem Yeti.

Der Landkreis Nürnberger Land fängt vor meiner Haustür in Nürnberg an. Das MTB Gebiet Tiergarten gehört dann dazu!

VG Martin


----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. Juli 2019)

Welche Wege die damit wohl meinen, Radwege?


> Ob zu Fuß, zu Ross oder zu Rad: Bitte bleiben Sie auf den ausgewiesenen Wegen!



Schlagt ihnen mal ausgewiesene Wanderwege vor, dann springen sie in Dreick.


> Bitte informieren Sie uns aber auch, wo Wanderwege unzureichend markiert sind, Ruhebänke fehlen oder zusätzliche Strecken (z.B. auch für Mountainbiker) eingerichtet werden sollten. Wir arbeiten daran!








						Sensibles Verhalten | Naturpark Fränkische Schweiz - Frankenjura
					

Bitte beachten Sie im Naturpark Fränkische Schweiz - Frankenjura die Verhaltensregeln.




					www.fsvf.de
				




Und das war die offizielle Bewerbersuche für die 4 Ranger:


			https://www.fsvf.de/upload/downloads/verein/StellenausschreibungNP-Ranger.pdf


----------



## LeFritzz (2. August 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Und das war die offizielle Bewerbersuche für die 4 Ranger:
> 
> 
> https://www.fsvf.de/upload/downloads/verein/StellenausschreibungNP-Ranger.pdf


Das Lohndumping in diesem unseren Lande schreitet also fort.
TVöD E 9b ist die Eingangstufe für Stellen, bei denen ein FH-Studium oder ein Bachelor vorausgesetzt wird.
In der Ausschreibung aber stand: "abgeschlossenes Hochschulstudium (Bachelor- oder Diplomabschluss)" und zusätzlich "Erfolgreich abgeschlossene Fortbildung zum „Geprüften Natur- und Landschaftspfleger“.
Das ist insgesamt eine Qualifizierungsvoraussetzung, welche nach TVöD 13-14 zu bewerten ist.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. August 2019)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Das Lohndumping in diesem unseren Lande schreitet also fort.
> TVöD E 9b ist die Eingangstufe für Stellen, bei denen ein FH-Studium oder ein Bachelor vorausgesetzt wird.
> In der Ausschreibung aber stand: "abgeschlossenes Hochschulstudium (Bachelor- oder Diplomabschluss)" und zusätzlich "Erfolgreich abgeschlossene Fortbildung zum „Geprüften Natur- und Landschaftspfleger“.
> Das ist insgesamt eine Qualifizierungsvoraussetzung, welche nach TVöD 13-14 zu bewerten ist.



Scheint genug davon zu geben.


----------



## derwaaal (5. August 2019)

deswegen müssen sie sich ja auch ein Zubrot durch Aufschreiben von möglichst vielen Mtb-ern verdienen....


----------



## Yeti666 (5. August 2019)

Ausgerechnet Die "Bayern" suchen Ranger, da klingts dann doch etwas seltsam und man hätte eher mit "Wildhüter"gerechnet! Sieht sowas von lächerlich aus wenn da "Smoky the Bear" im Amistyle ums Eck kommt und Dir eine Verwarnung erteilen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

